# Can anybody help by answering some questions on Huelva, please - lol



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi everyone and good day to you all 

I am after the following information regarding Huelva.

Does the wind on the Costa de la Luz ruin one's experience on the coast ? 

What towns in Huelva are good places to live ?


I did post another thread on this before, but only received a little advice on the subject from Stravinsky, who mentioned that Ayemonte is a nice place.

Am I correct in thinking, there is no AVE between Sevilla y Huelva ?

Regards, Dave


----------

